# a good primer on LEDs



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

here is a good video primer on LEDs and how to choose a current limiting resistor for them ....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This is a very helpful video for our hobby.
It clearly answers the questions so many
have on the subject of LEDs.
Maybe it should be posted as a permanent
Sticky thread in an appropriate general forum.

Don


----------

